# Sous Vide Beef Short Ribs



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Beef short ribs that were seasoned with Tatonka Dust and put in the Sous Vide for 72 hours at 135º.


-----

Here are the beef short ribs just out of the Sous Vide.


-----

Made up some bacon wrapped sweet mint pepper ABT's that were made up of Philadelphia cream cheese, bacon bits, pepper jack cheese and were seasoned with Tango Verde.


-----

Here are the stuffed sweet mint peppers pre-bacon wrap.


-----

Beef short ribs searing and ABT's cooking indirect courtesy of the Vortex.


-----

The beef short ribs after the sear.


-----

Beef short ribs, sweet mint pepper bacon wrapped ABT's, pasta salad and a Budweiser!


-----

The beef short ribs were unbelievably fork tender and full of excellent flavor, here is a close up so you can see how medium rare and tender they were after the 72 hours Sous Vide and searing!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice looking job again mossy......


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice! Best of all is your choice of beer!! :wink: Based on your pictures and choice of drink I believe you and I would get along just fine.


----------

